# More proof monkeys are evil



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=071117080843.ql8szd19&show_article=1


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Get your filthy paws off of me you damn dirty Ape!!"


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where do they go when humans take away their homes?

Of course some humans write songs about the monkey. Simpson's Musical,

"Troy: [singing] I hate every ape I see
From chimpan-a to chimpan-zee
No, you'll never make a monkey out of me

Oh my God, I was wrong
It was Earth all along

You've finally made a monkey
Apes: Yes, we've finally made a monkey
Troy: Yes, you've finally made a monkey out of me
Apes: Yes, we've finally made a monkey out of you

Troy: I love you, Dr. Zaius!"

Sound clips here: http://www.theforbidden-zone.com/tv/simpsons.shtml


----------

